# Friend's Havanese Critical Condition



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all,
Told a friend of mine I'd ask here if anyone has experience with this.
Her four-year-old female, Macie, suddenly had a distended stomach, turns out it was a mass in her abdomen. Ultrasound showed fluid, particles. Bloodwork fine, and eating, drinking and eliminating were fine...which her vets couldn't believe based on what they saw. It appears her stomach quit emptying for some reason. They performed surgery this morning and removed the mass. They are running biopsies of the stomach and small intestine, and enlarged the opening between the two. She was told that if the biopsies were normal then it is a motility issue, with no cure. My friend is just sick, and doesn't know where to turn, of course. Vet nor specialists seem to have experience with what they are seeing. :crying:
Has anyone ever heard of anything similar? Any advice? 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no knowledge or advice. How scary and sad.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Sheri said:


> I have no knowledge or advice. How scary and sad.


Thank you, Sheri!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I've never heard of anything like this either. My heatt goes out to them!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your friend.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about your friends little one.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to read this....My thoughts and prayers are with your friend and her precious pup.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So very sorry to hear about your friend, I have never heard of such a thing. If the biopsies come back normal does this mean the pup can live with this situation? I am sorry I don't understand the what is meant by a motility issue. If the mass is gone will the pup still have blockage which cannot be fixed?


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> So very sorry to hear about your friend, I have never heard of such a thing. If the biopsies come back normal does this mean the pup can live with this situation? I am sorry I don't understand the what is meant by a motility issue. If the mass is gone will the pup still have blockage which cannot be fixed?


There really wasn't a mass...just fluid, food, and gas. The stomach itself did not have any elasticity. They said sometimes a medicine to help with motility can help, but sometimes not. The vets and the specialists they've been contacted have never seen anything like this. :frown2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

How terrible. Prayers for your friend and her pup. Please update when you have news.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for answering back. Please keep us informed, that is such a terrible thing to have happen. I hope they find medication that will help.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

How sad and strange! Please keep us informed on how this little one does. I will say a little prayer for a good outcome.


----------

